# Basenji puppy pics



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Here are some pictures of a litter of pups that my male has sired.
The first picture is them at 1 week old and the 2nd picture is them at 2 weeks old.


----------



## Happy Cat (Nov 16, 2007)

basi said:


> Here are some pictures of a litter of pups that my male has sired.
> The first picture is them at 1 week old and the 2nd picture is them at 2 weeks old.


Hi basi,

What lovely photos of adorable Basenji pups!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhhhhh, so sweet, will you have one of them,....


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahh bless em


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> ahhhhhhh, so sweet, will you have one of them,....


No I am having one from a different litter which are only 3 days old! so only another 8 weeks until she comes home.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

They look lovely, very healthy looking plump lil babys


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely pups 
I love basenji's as does my other half, he has wanted one for years now.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

there so sweet my friend used to show and breed them they gave up now just got some a pets they say there to old


----------



## distantimages (Dec 30, 2007)

ur dogs are gorgeous


----------

